
Show HN: Cadmus – a real-time microphone noise suppressor for Linux - collateral0
https://github.com/josh-richardson/cadmus
======
collateral0
This is a weekend project for me - when I found that Krisp (and hence Discord)
wouldn't support Linux, I set out attempting to create a user-friendly GUI
which allows you to easily suppress background microphone noise. Do note that
this is essentially just a GUI wrapper & nicer usage/installation experience
for Werman's noise suppressor plugin for PulseAudio
([https://github.com/werman/noise-suppression-for-
voice](https://github.com/werman/noise-suppression-for-voice)).

------
binumathew1988
Good Work :) !!

